# Colubrids > Hognose >  If you could only keep one, Hognose or Ball Python?

## Zanshin

I'm looking into acquiring a hognose or ball python later this year. I already have a bearded dragon which takes a lot of work and husbandry, but I'd like a snake that I won't have to worry about it constantly biting me that I can hold at least 1-2 times a week.

So the more docile, and less likely the snake is to bite the better. But looks wise, I am attracted to the hog nose and ball pythons almost equally. But you tell me. Which would you keep if you could only have one? Maybe I'll end up getting both eventually, but for now I want to know opinions of those who have worked with both of which is a more docile, easy to work with snake.

----------


## steveboos

Personally, I would own a Ball Python, then again i own 8 of them, so i'm Biased. Hognose's are awesome too, but i like the look of ball pythons and their overall nature.

----------


## DZ Reptiles

I've never owned a Hognose but you gotta love Ball Pythons, great pets and extremely docile. If you have time to take care of a beardie, you have enough time to take care of a BP  :Very Happy:

----------


## girlundertherainbow

I have both.  I only have one Hognose.. and 5 BPs (among other things).  If I was going to only have ONE snake (that's a hard thing to imagine in itself) ..and I want a snake fun to hold.. I'd say a Ball over a hognose due to size and temperment.  My hognose is fine, but they are small, and for someone to get out, hold, take around,be social with.. a BP is alot more fun.
Second, my corns are fun to take out too, but NOT STILL!

----------


## amgbabyboi

Trust your instincts, follow your feelings! haha  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

nor_cal1980 (04-20-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I would choose the ball python because they are very docile and I like a slightly bigger snake.  I have a male normal and he is just a joy to take care of.

----------


## Clienterror

I'd say bp first, my bp is a huge baby and he even lets me pull skin off his head if he has a bad shed which most snakes hate having their head touched. My second was a black mexican king who's still under a year so hes like a foot and a half long worm but way more active than my bp that sleeps 23.75 hours a day. I'm going with a hoggie next. So yea I'd recommend a bp first as I've heard hoggies can get in moods and get bitey and it can scare sone people who are new to snakes to not want to mess with them.  Also bps don't tend to move very fast and are a lot larger at a young age so they are way easier to handle. Just my .02 good luck :-) 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk

----------


## elbee

I have both, and I love all of my snakes of course, but hands down my hognose is my baby. As far as handleing...they are less head shy, but not good climbers and fairly clumsy snakes, lol. They have the sweetest faces! But ball pythons are probably more fun to handle. I love hognose for their uniquness, and I love balls for their docile nature. That being said each snake has their own personality. My advice, just wait until you find that snake that you bond with!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Well... since you're sort of on a ball python forum, there's no doubt what the majority is going to say...

If I could only have one, I'd take a ball python for sure. I like their looks and size as compared to hogs, but that's simply a matter of personal preference.

As far as temperament goes, hogs are generally docile, but I have come across a few bitey ones. With balls you are more likely to have a docile one, but of course not all are. Either way, both species will calm down easily with handling.

----------


## Snakefreak64

cant do it!!!, once you pop, you cant stop!!!!, muwhahah, I think I have a problem :Rolleyes2: 
its totally personal preference, so  what do YOU want, g/l

snakefreak64 :Good Job: 

here ,lets really confuse you, :Very Happy:

----------


## Wh00h0069

If I could only own one snake, it would not be either one. If I had to chose between balls or hognose, I would choose a ball.

----------

